# Housefly Maggots



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Anyone use them? Bait shops often sell them (alongside the waxworms) and I'll pick them up for the terribilis. 
Ed


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Let me know what you think of them, I was thinking about giving them a try.


----------



## Will (Feb 15, 2004)

I have tried musca (house flie) larva with azureus, and they go after them but were not able to get them into their mouths. I didn't try dusting the larva, which could help with this problem. I have also tried adult musca with their wings clipped. The frogs will eat them, but they are very fast and often escape capture.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

Will,

That reminds me of a time when I smacked down a greenbottle housefly with a rolled up newspaper then placed the injured sucker in my aurotaenia viv....as soon as the guy hit the substrate BAM! he was gone. Of all the frogs I've had in my care, the auro's were hands down the most aggresive eaters!

-Bill J.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

When I am fishing the great lake tributaries I usually pick them up from the bait shops. My tincs take them occasionally but the p. terribilis love them. The are easy to feed because the baitshops put them in a bran mixture so they are very clean. I do not think that they would be good as a primary meal, but work well as an occasional treat. I just have to remember to take them out of my pockets after the long drive home! 

I remember seeing flightless houseflies a few years ago.... were you guys(Ed's fly meat) selling them? 

Ed


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*ED's never did Flightles House flies.*

We never did flightless house flies. The mutation vs. wild type ratio was about 3:1. I've used them with my red eyes and they enjoyed them, but it was a pain eliminating the flyers from the non-flyers, and in no time I had flying houseflies again. Flying house flies aren't so bad though. If you shake the container that they live in then you can stun them for a pretty good length of time. I have also heard that P. terribilis chow down hard on them. We used to do flesh flies in order to raise parasitic wasps. We have the time and the space and are considering doing them again. We'll have to see. People's interest in them fluctuates. But they are a great food item for froglet and some thumbnail species. :wink:


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I have noticed that my larger frogs like to eat house flies, but when I had chameleons they would go crazy for them  . It was awesome watching the chameleons hunt the flies. I have been interested in flightless house flies, but haven't really seen any for sale (all though I haven't done much searching) and heard they were really annoying to culture. I would be interested in getting some to feed for variety. Another note about the flying house flies; I have also noticed that you can stun them by knocking a container they are in, dusting also causes some flight problems and usually makes them start cleaning themselves instead of buzzing around, and another way to stun them is to put them in the fridge for a little bit. They cool down, slow down, and they are easier for animals to get.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Jon, my concern with the adult flies is that "you never know where they have been" not just what they eat but their exposure to pesticides and other toxins. I guess it is a generic concern that I have about field sweepings too, but people target flies as a pest. 
ed


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

Ed,

Flies eat?! 

-Bill J.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

They don't just eat it, they walk in it, sit on it..... maybe even roll in it!
Ed


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*Yes Flies eat*

House flies eat by vomiting on their food and then lapping up the liquid goo that their barf makes. They also smell using their feet.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I thought I read somewhere that it might not be a good idea. Reasoning was that if the maggot didn't die before being swallowed, it would/could cause intestinal damage. It was printed in Thoughts for food, which I purchased through Ed's Flymeat.


----------

